

Why processing a sorted array is faster than an processing an unsorted array - fuhrer1996
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11227809/why-is-processing-a-sorted-array-faster-than-an-unsorted-array

======
ANTSANTS
Previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4637196)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5960299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5960299)

~~~
fuhrer1996
apologies

